# Working Dog Puppy Testing



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I found this puppy selection video. It was very interesting to watch. Does anyone else test potential working or pet puppies like this? If so, what is your procedure?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I just watched a few minutes and the part I heard is very valid, but he is a breeder who sees a litter every day for up to eight weeks which is totally different than someone testing a puppy once or twice if they visit a litter they are interested in.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Chip Blasiole said:


> I just watched a few minutes and the part I heard is very valid, but he is a breeder who sees a litter every day for up to eight weeks which is totally different than someone testing a puppy once or twice if they visit a litter they are interested in.


Haz does a lot of imports too. I think he's got some videos on green dog testing. I'm pretty sure he's a member here.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I think everything he says is true. I’ve never had to test the dog myself, I’ve been able to rely on the breeder for that. His test covers most of, if not everything, that I think people look at in young working dogs. Of the puppies here, I think 1 very clearly is the best working candidate and 2 was the worst. I think 3 and 4 were pretty close, with 4 being slightly better. One if the interesting things with 3 is his focus/interest in the trainer. 4 shows a similar interest. I would expect those 2 to be very handler oriented, and probably very biddable. Those 2 could also be social dogs. I do like a good handler oriented dog. Social as far as other people, while it’s not a big deal, isn’t something I prefer. I am use to these tests occurring later like ~8 weeks.


----------



## lodani (Sep 17, 2020)

Youtube recommeded me this video yesterday 

My 11th week female puppy seems like video's puppy number one. Extremely high food and prey drive, very interested in the environment and totally unconcerned with noises and absolutely fearless. Also she follows me like a shadow.

I don't know what is the difference between working dog and dog companion but I'n starting to think that I'll have a very energetic dog


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

https://www.searchdogs.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Volhard-Puppy-Aptitude-Test.pdf


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

berno von der seeweise said:


> https://www.searchdogs.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Volhard-Puppy-Aptitude-Test.pdf


Great test! Is this what you use?


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

that's like a prelim test for little bitty puppies. 7 weeks old.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

One of the breeders I visited does this test and another similar one before placement. Prospective owners can come and watch QUIETLY and placements are made after test results from the two tests are done. The breeder also employs something similar to puppy culture from birth to leaving for their new home and is always looking to add good exposures to help the puppies for whatever life they go into in their futures.


----------

